# New Swordtails



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I got 2 pregnant swordtails and 1 dude.

I put them in my spare 10 gal. with:
a com. pleco
2 apple snails 
3 ghost shrimp (2 egg-holding ones and a dude)
2 ADFs
and an algae eater

my other 10 gal. now has:
3 giant danios 
3 platies 
2 albino cories 
1 com. pleco
3 apple snails
and 7 ghost shrimp


,,,, alittle better?


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

What color (shells and body), how big and where did you get your apple snails? LOL Sorry. I have about 14 of them and am always looking for different colors.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Better but the 2 plecos still need to go.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Getting better, DJ... Dividing up your fish between two tanks is a good start to solving you overcrowding problem. Is your ich cleared up yet? I would strongly recommend against getting any more fish until you have cleared up the ich. Your tanks don't seem too horribly crowded anymore, although the giant danios and plecos will eventually cause problems. Have you though about what you'll do when your swords have their fry? 

Thanks for taking steps to fix the problem and keep your fish healthy!


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

-sumpthinfishy- They are gold.

-Lexus- I might be geting a bigger tank. 

-flynngriff- thanks, I don't think it was ich, I think it was something worse.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

From what I remember, it sure looked like Ich in the photos of your tiger barbs, but I could be wrong.

Either way, be very, very careful adding any new fish to your tanks if you've had any problems recently. A lot of times, your tank won't be completely healthy for a while, even if your fish aren't showing any symptoms. When you add a new fish, if will be under a lot of stress, so it will be much more likely to catch diseases.

Good luck!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im glad you are working on solving the problem...good luck!!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well, umm.... u need to get rid of that pleco in the ten gallon or get a bigger tank..... ur still kinda overcrowded dj...


----------

